# Bild als Button?



## Guest (10. Sep 2005)

Hallo,

geht das ein Bild als Button zu machen :?:


----------



## Gast (10. Sep 2005)

Weiss das kener?


----------



## lin (10. Sep 2005)

aber klar,  forumsuche ;-)
oder 
	
	
	
	





```
JButton button = new JButton();
button.setIcon(new ImageIcon("filename"));
```
das wars auch schon..


----------



## Gast (10. Sep 2005)

*gg* super, thx aber muss manich eine Position angeben?

Achja habauch schon die Forumsuchegenutzt, aber nichts wo es von anfang an beschrieben wurde.


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Sep 2005)

Position angeben? Wovon?
Vom Button im Container oder von der Grafik auf dem Button?


----------



## lin (11. Sep 2005)

Nö, knallste in ein BorderLayout oder GridLayout, etc. und dat istes... Brauchste keine Position anzugeben...


----------



## Gast (11. Sep 2005)

wenn du mir sagst, wie das geht....

Hab in 3 E-Books gesucht und nichts gefunden


----------



## lin (11. Sep 2005)

hm?

z.B. so 

```
package jforum;

import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import javax.swing.*;

public class ImageButton extends JFrame {
	
	public ImageButton() {
		super("ImageButton");
		setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		
		JPanel pane = new JPanel(new BorderLayout());
		
		JButton bt = new JButton();
		bt.setIcon(new ImageIcon(/*hier kommt der Pfad von deinem Bild*/));
		
		pane.add("Center", bt);
		
		setContentPane(pane);
		pack();
		setVisible(true);
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new ImageButton();
	}
}
```

Dann hast du einen Button in einem JFrame...
Aber zu LayoutManagern findet man doch massig infos....

http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...150018256AllesAuslegungssachedieLayoutmanager


----------



## EagleEye (11. Sep 2005)

das einfachste ist Bild auf ein JLabel und dann darauf nen MouseListener


----------



## Sky (11. Sep 2005)

EagleEye hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das einfachste ist Bild auf ein JLabel und dann darauf nen MouseListener


Ein JButton mit Icon und ActionListener ist mindestens genau so einfach...


----------



## EagleEye (11. Sep 2005)

nö weil dann haste wieder den Button zu sehen und das will er vieleicht nicht


----------



## Gast (30. Dez 2005)

hey! dieser Thread hat mir echt super geholfen! Danke! 
Hab jetzt auch ein Bild auf ein JLabel gelegt und dann einen MouseListener darauf gepackt. Wollte jetzt noch, dass der "Button" sich ändert, wenn man ihn drückt, wie bei Standardbuttons. Aber iwie habe ich dazu leider nichts gefunden. Habt ihr zufällig eine Idee?


----------



## mic_checker (30. Dez 2005)

wie soll der button sich denn ändern? soll sich das icon ändern wenn du drauf drückt ? setPressedIcon(Icon icon)


----------



## Gast (1. Jan 2006)

Frohes Neues erstmal  
So wie mit setPressesIcon hab ich mir das vorgestellt, allerdings für ein JLabel, wie halt oben beschrieben.


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Jan 2006)

Dann kannst du auch die mousePressed()-Methode überschreiben und darin das Bild setzen.


----------

